# Via PCI Audio Controller drivers



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi All,

Lately my sound card has not been 'sounding'(!) too good so I decided to attempt to update my sound driver. Bad idea.

Having deleted my old driver I discovered to my horror that I didn't have a sound driver for my sound card on disc anywhere.

My sound card is (I think) a VIA PCI Audio Controller and having downloaded and attempted to install many drivers from many websites I've come to the conclusion that I'm a real dumb ***.

I have a Windows 98 machine but I not too sure which driver I should be installing. Out of the many that I've tried I always seem to get the message 'unable find comparable INF file'.

Is there anyone left in Win98 world that could give me a hand please? I've tried looking through my discs to see if I have the drivers hidden away somewhere but without any luck. I've also tried to re-install Windows to see if this 'kick-starts' the sound card into action but (again) without any luck.

If someone could point me in the right direction and give me a few pointers I'll be forever grateful.

Cheers for your eye-time,

C h r e d g e.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

go here and get everest and run it and see exactly what card you have

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks happyrck,

It appears from Everest that I have a Via AC'97 card. Does this throw any light on the problem?

I take it then that if I install the correct driver I shouldn't receive the 'unable find comparable INF file' error message?

Cheers again,

C h r e d g e.


----------



## chredge (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi again,

I've found and downloaded what I think is the driver for my sound card. When I click on the setup.exe for this driver I get the message:-

'Via AC97 Audio Chipset is not enabled on this system! Please enable it first on the BIOS then run this setup again.'

I'm sure this is really easy to do but I've never messed about with the BIOS. Can any of you guys help me out from here?

Thanks, and sorry for being a pain in the butt.

C h r e d g e.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

reboot and look at your screen and watch for something thats says..press delete or whatever F1 F2 F 10...start with delete by tapping about once every second until you get to the bios screen...then read the instructions on the screen....find your onboard audio ...enable it...remember to save your changes...might be F10...save and exit...reboot and see what happens


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

heres another place to get the audio drivers

http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/211176/VIA-AC97-Audio-codec-Combo-Sound.html

you may also have to get your motherboard chiset drivers...everest will tell you what they are and sometimes has a link to the place to get the drivers


----------

